# How much for a Pint?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, try it and see. Your customers, by their purchases, will tell you if it is too high or not. But you will have to stick w/ it. I have never lowered my price. I don't sell at a price at which the honey flys off the shelf. I want to have honey available all year round.

The only way you will find out how much you can get for your honey is to ask too much for it. And you will never find out what that price is until your customers tell you, not verbally, but by sales.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 29, 2008)

We've been selling at $6 for pints for the last two seasons. Most people do not even bat an eye at the price (selling at the farmers markets).


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

We've priced ours at $8.00 / pint two years running.

We're small, but sold out within a couple of weeks both years.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I sell retail at $8.00, but stores I sell to retail it for $9.00


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I get $8.00 a pint no problems, but I don't have that much to sell.

I have also figured out that it is easier to sell half-pints at $5 than anything else. Have them ready to sell to people to use them as Christmas gifts. Lots of people are looking for small gifts, and its hard to find anything that anybody would really want for $5 these days. Find that right buyer, and you can sell a dozen at once.


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

We sell ours at $8 per pound, so that would be $12 per pint and the customers don't bat an eye. We also sell half pounders for $5 and they sell great also.


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

Thoughs prices sound right don't sell yourself short. It costs money to produce that honey. To many people sell there honey to cheep.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Your locality has more to do with pricing than much of anything else. a pint may sell for $9 - $10 elsewhere, but that's what quarts sell for in this area! I would love to get that per pint, but it just isn't going to happen. So research your area, price per pound in the local groceries, local health food stores, check farmer's markets. You'll be able to price your local, pure honey a bit more than others, but not much, more than likely. Unless you can find a niche, or don't have a whole lot to sell.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

We are getting 7 a pint, but I think we will raise that next year, sold out by the new year. I only have 2 jars Goldenrod for my self to last till next flow:doh:, and people want more.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

I don't understand why so many feel they need to compete with Walmart with their prices for their local honey............


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

People look for Local honey. We sell pints $10 and quarts $20. Non-local honey, but raw ...pint $8 quart $15.


----------



## mxr618 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey all --

1/2 pints are $7
pints are $13
quarts are $20

I'm a mite high but thems the breaks. 

The cool thing about my honey is that is raw and organic ...but I don't label it organic. 

Fwiw

mxr


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

We sell pints for 7 and quarts for 12.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I get $6-lb bottle,$8-pint jar,and $14 for a quart jar,and thats too cheap.


----------

